# Disney Family Trip



## Archie1198 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone, was looking for your best recommendations for myself and my family.  I am trying to plan a surprise trip to Disney next August 2017 after Florida kids are back in school but before the kids up here go back.  It would more than likely be 6 adults and 2 kids, ages 12 and 5.  I have only been to Disney once and stayed at the Art of Animation.  I know I don't have any way of trading into DVC so was curious as to what the best advice on the other resorts outside of DVC was for that size of a family when our plan would be to do the Disney Parks all 7 days.  My Star Island week is a fixed week that wouldn't work for us that year.  We are from NJ so more than likely we would be flying in and need to rent a car.  Curious on everyones thoughts.  Actually paying to stay at Disney is an option but obviously a really expensive one.  Best transportation to parks? Location? Views?  Thank you!


----------



## elaine (Jun 3, 2016)

I would try to trade in for Bonnet Creek (usually loaded into RCI 7ish month out) or HGVC. Sheraton Vistana is also a good location and there are several Marriotts that trade with RCI. Put in an ongoing search ASAP. You cannot trade any Orlando units for DVC. Mid-end Aug. is an easy trade. There have not been any 2BRs for DVC in the past year, so that really wouldn't have been an option for you, anyway. Don't pay to stay at WDW, as you have 100% chance of getting a 2-3BR at one of above resorts, all of which are a short drive to WDW. BC also has a shuttle (and is next door to WDW hotels). But, it adds up ($5PP each way), so driving is better, but nice to have that option if someone wants to leave early/stay late, etc. My SIL loved BC as much as DVC. Personally, I would start a search for a 3BR now and see if I get a hit until about Nov., then change it to a 2BR. 3Br is most likely at HGVC, but search for others, as well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2016)

Your kids are the perfect ages to LOVE being onsite Disney. 

I took my 12 year nephew (just the 2 of us) on a totally surprised trip, staying onsite Disney several years ago ... he learned Christmas morning he was going to AKV at WDW for MLK week in January. STUNNED beyond expression, frozen on the Magic Express ticket from the airport to the Animal Kingdom resort, but did get out a whisper saying "best present ever". I think it was 10 minutes before his eyeballs got unglued from the ME ticket...he was frozen.

A 5yo would love most of Magic Kingdom ... your 6 adults could provide more help than you can image for 2 different levels of doing WDW.

Rent a 2/2 unit onsite Disney ... yes, small fortune, but not 2 rental cars and each party could come & go to the different parks on their schedule.  

I saw a GREAT suggestion to use Uber from the resorts for grocery shopping instead of renting a car ... if staying onsite. Save on NOT renting a car.

EMH (Extra Magic Hours) are when the onsite guests get admittance with room key 1 hour early to a park most days AND many days, a park is open 2 hours after it closes to the general public. Less crowded; shorter lines; cooler parts of the day.

PS You can RENT cheaper from DVC owners instead of WDW. Meal plans are NOT cheap. DVC 1bedroom and larger units have full kitchens.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 3, 2016)

elaine said:


> I would try to trade in for Bonnet Creek (usually loaded into RCI 7ish month out) or HGVC. Sheraton Vistana is also a good location and there are several Marriotts that trade with RCI. Put in an ongoing search ASAP. You cannot trade any Orlando units for DVC. Mid-end Aug. is an easy trade. There have not been any 2BRs for DVC in the past year, so that really wouldn't have been an option for you, anyway. Don't pay to stay at WDW, as you have 100% chance of getting a 2-3BR at one of above resorts, all of which are a short drive to WDW. BC also has a shuttle (and is next door to WDW hotels). But, it adds up ($5PP each way), so driving is better, but nice to have that option if someone wants to leave early/stay late, etc. My SIL loved BC as much as DVC. Personally, I would start a search for a 3BR now and see if I get a hit until about Nov., then change it to a 2BR. 3Br is most likely at HGVC, but search for others, as well.



Sorry, guess I should have added that it will have to be through II or one of the independent exchange companies.  The fixed week at Star Island I have will does not trade in RCI.  I'm assuming same overall idea though.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 3, 2016)

Put in a request for grand vista in a 2br or 3br if your deposit is 3br.  Is your star island 2br or 3br?


----------



## elaine (Jun 3, 2016)

Marriotts trade thru II. I would still stay offsite. Renting DVC for a 2BR will likely cost $2K+. Paid timeshare sounds better to me. Also, look at getaways for this Aug. to get an idea of II costs. If you can go Aug 19 or later, the rates for a getaway are good.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 3, 2016)

2br or 3br for my Star Island is a great question. Haha  It all depends on who you ask.  I am going to say it is a 2br because when I exchange I normally break the lockout into 2 1br deposits.  On Star Island's website it is advertised as 3br but I know that doesn't mean anything.  I haven't used II before just DAE.  Am I able to split my lockout and then pay to upgrade from a 1br to a 2 or 3br or are they just not available to me at all unless I deposit the full 2br?  Do I have to wait until close to last minute for getaways?  And after Aug 19th is the plan although I think that narrows my request down to 1 week, 2 at the most.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2016)

The unit at Star Island consists of a Master 1bdr deluxe units (KING in bdr, full kitchen, balcony, MBR has shower stall and jetted tub, units slps 4) with a smaller side consisting of a 1 BDR with 2 double beds, a kitchenette (no oven, 2 burner cooktop) plus a LR with a door and sleep sofa.

Star Island considers it a 3bdr as the smaller side unit's LR has a door (yes, that unit has MORE sleeping). There is a interior foyer with 2nd entrance doors to Deluxe 1bdr and smaller unit.


----------



## am1 (Jun 4, 2016)

All good suggestions put with that many people I would suggest renting a 4 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek.  Very close to Disney but the unit has 2 kings, 4 doubles and 4 bathrooms.  Two of them are master baths with jacuzzi tubs.  

Going to the park all 7 days is very aggressive.  I could only imagine how much more aggressive that would be in August then cooler parts of the year. 

Uber is very cheap going to the parks from Bonnet Creek for some or all of your group.  Much faster then the disney bus service as well unless staying at a resort with monorail service.  It will be very hot even to think about walking to a park then.  

Remember even off season at Disney is still crowded.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2016)

You could also consider an II getaway. I would expect rates for a 2BR to be in the $750 range for that time of year. Probably cheaper than the MF on the week you would have to give up for a trade.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2016)

II also has a regional block for some of the properties.  This means that if your timeshare is located in the Orlando area some other developers won't let you exchange into their Orlando resorts.  

You might just want to use your 3 br.  My understanding is the 3rd bedroom is more like a den with a fold out couch than a true bedroom but it is a private sleeping area.   Another option is to  try to exchange back into your unit type with the lock off 1 br portion.  I don't know how successful you will be trading into the top tier II resorts that would be comfortable for a family of 8 using a 1 br unit and by the time you lock off and pay 2 exchange fees and are in two separate smaller units it might not be the type of altogether vacation you are looking for.  You may have luck trading into 2nd and 3rd tier Orlando properties into larger 2 br or 3br units using a 1 br exchange late August.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 4, 2016)

am1 said:


> All good suggestions put with that many people I would suggest renting a 4 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek.  Very close to Disney but the unit has 2 kings, 4 doubles and 4 bathrooms.  Two of them are master baths with jacuzzi tubs.
> 
> Going to the park all 7 days is very aggressive.  I could only imagine how much more aggressive that would be in August then cooler parts of the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We went a couple of years ago at the same time. It was plenty hot but we were at the parks every day, I don't think it is an issue unless travel to the parks is that much more difficult when you aren't staying at a DVC resort.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2016)

getaways (weeks you pay to rent from II without any week traded) in II for Aug 18+ this year are $575 for 2BR for Star Island and $767 for 2BR for the various Marriotts. That's the fee--no trade fee. It might be worth joining II for a year for $100 or so and then buy a getaway. You could always try to trade with your Star unit doing request 1st, and then if you got nothing, grab a getaway in April/May. We like the Marriotts, super nice and many have 2 DBL beds in 2nd BR. But, I think you have a 100% decent chance of trading for a 2BR (assuming no regional block) or maybe even snagging a 3BR thru II for that time of year. There are 3BRs available as getaways now, but they are not at the top tier resorts. 
We did the parks for 10 days in mid-Aug., but many days, we hung out by the pool in the AM and then went into the parks at 6pm, as they were open til midnight (now I think it's 10pm). Or, we went in the AM, then back to the resort from 2-6, swam, ate dinner in the condo, the back to the parks for a few hours. Worked out great. Usually Thunderstorms hit from 3-7ish, so we adjusted our park schedule based upon predicted rain. We've done it 3X and are going back this year. Since a 7 day ticket is only a marginal cost over a 5 day, we don't mind going into the parks only a few hours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't think there are any regional blocks on the Marriott and Vistana properties in Orlando. Westgate has a regional block, but then again, who would want to stay in a Westgate if they don't have to?


----------



## mdurette (Jun 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> You could also consider an II getaway. I would expect rates for a 2BR to be in the $750 range for that time of year. Probably cheaper than the MF on the week you would have to give up for a trade.




I was just thinking the same thing.   Just took a peek, not a lot of getaway availability because it is too far out, but if OP likes Star Island - there is a 3BR there for less than $700 starts Aug 26th


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2016)

I have looked in past years for Marriott getaways for the next summer. They are typically not loaded into II until after January. There should be plenty of availability (based upon this and prior years) for the week of Aug 19. I would not book a getaway until you are set on your trip, as they are non-refundable. There are still plenty of option for this Aug., so I would guess you are safe until at least April to book for August.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think there are any regional blocks on the Marriott and Vistana properties in Orlando. Westgate has a regional block, but then again, who would want to stay in a Westgate if they don't have to?



Marriott has a regional block in Williamsburg against both Westgate and DRI.  I would imagine the same would be in effect in Orlando.  I think it is reciprical.  Anyone who blocks Marriott is blocked from Marriott.  Star Island is independent as far as I know.  Just saying I don't know what kind of regional block it may experience.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 4, 2016)

The getaway for Marriott sounds good.  How is it convenience wise for the parks?  With as many people as we have I am sure there will need to be some extra trips to and from the parks. I was going to test out II anyway and see how i feel about it so now i have a good reason for it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jun 4, 2016)

Having lived in Florida and visited with family and friends and more family etc.... time after time  (ugh!)

 I personally would consider 2 units vs trying to put everyone in a single unit.  My reasons?



Grandpa wants to sleep/Mom wants to sleep 
Kids napping/teen yapping/video/music etc... 
Quiet unit, Active unit. 
The sound of the TV running every single minute you are in the room. 
 Also, Wet and Wild and SeaWorld are a lot of fun for kids.  As are some of the pools and restaurants (and bars....).  I would NEVER try to do 7 days of WDW.  IF the kids don't burn to a crisp, the adults will.  I'd do 2 on, 1 off, 2 on--and maybe SeaWorld for one of the days or waterpark/pool for another.   Consider designating one of the days 'adult day' for visiting the more mature themed areas.  While I've never stayed there, Grande Vista and Bonnet look awesome and my kids loved it (with friends).

 Have fun, but give yourselves a 'down day' of pool and frozen/fizzy drinks in the shade!

 have fun.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, we would definitely be doing park hopper with water parks included

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2016)

I like the Seaworld area. You can hop on I4 or take Palm PKwy to get to Disney. A Marriott getaway for about $100/night for a 2Br that sleeps 8 is a very good deal, IHMO. The M's are upscale, great pools, gas BBQs, great beds, nice decor. You will do a bit of "shuttle" driving back and forth to the parks, if everyone doesn't want to go/return at the same time. There are also a few Marriotts over by Marriott World Center. Pools not as good, and you have to pay $10 or so PP to use hotel pools. Thus, I would go for Grand Vista or Harbour, both of which I like a lot.


----------



## CCR (Jun 5, 2016)

Archie1198 said:


> Thanks, we would definitely be doing park hopper with water parks included
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Just got back from our Disney trip.  We stayed at Marriott Sabal Palms a couple days before our Cruise and then had 2 one bedrooms at Saratoga Springs.  I really liked both places.  For the Marriott I liked how close the Palms resorts are to Disney and the size of the unit was great.  2 bedroom unit would sleep up to 6.  You'd need two of these units.  Imperial Palms with 3 bedroom units might fit your whole group but I'd probably rather have two of the two or three bedroom units. We were able to drive to most of the Disney attractions in 10 minutes or less.  The pools were nice and also having access to the huge Marriott World Center pools was very fun.  We were not charged the fee to use the waterside during the weekdays but while at the large pool they did announce that during Memorial Day weekend they would be checking for wrist bands. (I'm assuming we may have needed to pay the fee to get the wristband)  When I checked into Sabal Palms I asked about paying to use the waterslide and she said there was no fee.  I rented from a Destination Points member so maybe that is why. I would definitely go back to Sabal Palms.

We had the 4 day park hopper with water parks.  It was great.  My kids loved Typhoon Lagoon, maybe even more than the theme parks.  Saratoga Springs was a nice resort and we loved being able to walk over to Disney Springs for more dining options.  I didn't like depending on the shuttles for Transportation and wished we had kept our rental car for the whole trip.

Some favorite things we did:
Beaches and Cream Soda Shop for the Kitchen Sink Challenge
Biergarten for German Buffet at Epcot
Tonga Toast for breakfast at the Polynesian
Sci Fi Café at Hollywood Studios
T Rex at Disney Springs
Friday Festival at Saratoga Springs Resort
Breakfast at "Be Our Guest" was okay. Fun environment but the food wasn't the best except for the "gray stuff"

We did the breakfast at Norway last time we went and we loved that as well as dinner at Cinderella's Castle


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2016)

We used the pool at the World Center the weekend before Memorial Day weekend and didn't have to pay a fee either. I think the fee to use the slide tower was only there when it first opened. We did stay at Imperial Palms on the Sunday before Memorial Day, but we didn't try to go to the World Center pool, so not sure if we would have been charged a fee. Not sure what they would do about wristbands, since there usually aren't any blackout dates for people staying at the Palms properties from using the World Center pools.


----------



## Archie1198 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone!  So much good info.  I have decided to give II a test run and that way I can not only see how my Star Island trades with II but also gives me the option to look at Getaways if it does not trade well.  I also have 3 exchanges left with DAE so I don't mind taking the chance on this deposit with II.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 7, 2016)

My family will be going to Orlando to visit Disney World later this year. Our plans include:
- travel days are days we plan to enjoy the resort's ammenities
- Epcot for one day
- Magical Kingdom for one day
- Legoland for a day
- a day spent observing manatees and going out to tour a primate sanctuary (we like seeing animals in the wild or at sanctuaries, not zoos which is why we wont be going to SeaWorld or Animal Kingdom)
- Hollywood Studios for a day
- Disney Springs one evening
- we may also squeeze in a basketball game, children's museum, dinosaurworld, or the skeleton museum

I like to mix up traditional family fun (Disney World) with educational stuff (manatees, children's museum etc) with cultural stuff (sports or plays for example) plus a little good old R&R (pool time at the resort for instance).


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd trade the Legoland day for Universal Studios.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2016)

If you trade in RCI, take a look at Bonnet Creek.  If you trade in II, consider the three Marriott Palms. All have excellent locations relative to Disney parks.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 17, 2016)

Archie1198 said:


> I know I don't have any way of trading into DVC so was curious as to what the best advice on the other resorts outside of DVC was for that size of a family when our plan would be to do the Disney Parks all 7 days.



With your plans for the Disney parks all seven days, it would be hard to beat the location of any one of the three Palms resorts on the Marriott World Center property.  Sabal Palms is my personal favorite and Imperial palms has all 3BR units that do not lock off.


----------

